# Cannister Filter Media



## daking (Mar 6, 2008)

I have an XP3, was wondering (doesnt matter what brand you have), but from the bottom of the filter to the top, what do you have in your filter. I want to create the most efficent filtering process in the cannister to benefit the tank as a whole (plants, water and fish)


----------



## _Green_ (Dec 30, 2008)

from bottom up I have

Eheim Ehfimech
||||||||||||||||
Coarse Filter Pad
||||||||||||||||
Bio Balls
||||||||||||||||
Coarse Filter Pad
||||||||||||||||
Fine Filter Pad

And that's it, seems to work well. My tank is probably over stocked if by 10-20 inches if you subscribe to the one inch per gallon rule of thumb. Yet my fish are healthy, I don't lose fish with the exception of walmart neons and otto cats. I have had a hard time acclimating those.

That said the tank is planted and I do tend to have a lot of fine particals in the water, I plan to eventually get another filter to help with that.

Hope this helps


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

I use crushed lava rocks, floss and that is it.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Bottom up (in Eheim 2213, 2215, 2217):

ceramic rings (non-porus) 

blue coarse filter pad

porous bio media (Mix of efisubstrat, substrat pro, Seachem Matrix)

white filter floss (a big BA's roll)


----------



## rob_g (Feb 2, 2009)

*Filter Media*

I use a rena xp2 & fluval 205
from bottom up
the RENA
Black corse sponge 20 hpi
Black fine sponge 30hpi
Super activated carben
Bio stars X2 packs

the Fuval
course sponge 10 hpi
fine sponge 25 hpi 
pre filter sponge
activated carben
ceramic rings


----------

